# Help coding Hysteroscopy



## hudsondna (Oct 16, 2008)

pt desires permanent sterilization...
How would you code this....

Hysteroscopy.
Hysteroscopic resection of endometrial tissue necessary to visualize the right ostium.
Placement of Essure coil for permanent sterilization.

This is how I coded...

58563 hysteroscopic resection
58565 placement of coil

 If I did this wrong please explain why. I am new to coding OB/GYN.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 16, 2008)

I would say 58565 only.

If I am understanding you correctly, a total endometrial ablation was not performed. Rather, the surgeon incidently had to remove part of the endometrium that was blocking entrance to the right tubal ostium in order to place the Essure device.

Karen Maloney, CPC
Data Quality Specialist


----------



## hudsondna (Oct 16, 2008)

would we be able to add mod 52 reduced service since it was done to remove some tissue. Does this make sense or am I crazy? thanks for all your help.


----------

